# "Cannon Open The Clipboard" error in Excel



## mwesson48

PLEASE HELP!!!!

I get an error message stating "Cannot Open The Clipboard" when I try to copy a cell in Excel. It doesn't happen every time I try to copy, but it happens very often and for no reason. If I continue to copy the cell it will eventually stop popping up and actually copy the cell. Although it may seem minor when you work in Excel ALL day long and this happens constantly thru out the day, it is very annoying and frustrating. I have googled for an answer but can't find anything. I have tried making sure the Clipboard is cleared and it is. if anybody can hep me fix this problem that would be great.

I have attached a screenshot of the error.


----------



## Corday

The usual cause is another program using the clipboard and not releasing it. If you need immediate relief see: Delete items from the Office Clipboard - Word - Office.com


----------



## mwesson48

Corday-

The lihk you provided gives instructions on how to delete items from your clipboard. I have already done that and it doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi 

Try this

"Cannot open Clipboard" - Microsoft Answers

Edit> This might help as well

Excel 2010: Cannot open Clipboard - Windows Software


----------



## Corday

Hopefully Glaswegian's fix worked for you. I wasn't sure of your OS (Windows 2007?) but now that I see you're on Windows 7: Task Mgr.>Process>Turn Off rdclip.exe. Open Excel>Tools>Options>Calculations>Calculation- Check Automatic>ReBoot Computer. Now clear the clipboard as you did before but at the bottom of the Window select Collect without showing Office clipboard and again reboot.


----------



## mwesson48

Glaswegian and Corday-

I tried all three suggestions and neither worked. The settings were already set as the instructions you provided had listed. 

This is the strangest and most aggravating thing.


----------



## Glaswegian

Have you tried a Repair on Excel?

Repair Excel 2003, Excel 2007, and Excel 2010

I have to say I have my doubts that there is actually a fix for this issue - I haven't been able to find a definitive answer so far.


----------



## Siburmax

Here is the fix I used with success.

start>
Run>
Type services.msc
look for> Network DDE & Network DDE DSM
~Enable both and set to Automatic and click start
Look for> ClipBook
~ Enable> Set to Automatic and click start. 

This worked for me on a few PC we had here at the office.


----------

